# Like New Components



## Machin3

*All gone.*


----------



## mihir

Excellent Pricing.
Best of luck for your sale. :good:


----------



## Machin3

Thanks man. Yeah these parts have 2 weeks hardly used. I tried the best I can.  But thanks, hopefully I will sell


----------



## valtopps

whats that mean oem builders pack on win 7


----------



## johnb35

valtopps said:


> whats that mean oem builders pack on win 7



Means the license key is tied to the motherboard that it is installed on and can't be transferred to a new motherboard, like if you were to upgrade motherboard later.


----------



## valtopps

thanks bud , this wouldnt be good for me then.


----------



## Machin3

Bump.


----------



## jonnyp11

wait, can't you still use the hdd and os with a different comp, almost sure you can, and i know this will sound stupid but idk what bump is saying, seen so many times but idk


----------



## Machin3

No, i unfortunately read that it cant be, stupid Microsoft. and Bump means that your basically still looking for buyers and offers. Also shows the thread on the main page.


----------



## Machin3

Bump. Still up for sale.


----------



## Okedokey

h50 im interested in, can you post pics?  is that also a few weeks old? pm me pls?


----------



## Machin3

Bump.


----------



## Machin3

up.


----------



## Machin3

.


----------



## Machin3

Bump. Help me sell this stuff.


----------



## Machin3

.


----------

